# [P2P] Ares Galaxy en Linux (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

hace unos dias me hice la siguiente pregunta:

Por que si ares galaxy es un proyecto opensource no esta disponible para linux??

http://aresgalaxy.sourceforge.net/

para mi es el mas rapido software p2p que he probado 

unicamente esta disponible para windows con un instalador y tambien esta disponible su source code pero no esta disponible en las distribuciones linux, por lo menos no en gentoo o si????

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=112366

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por que si ares galaxy es un proyecto opensource no esta disponible para linux??
> 
> 

 

Porque nadie se ha animado a portarlo para linux, no veo otra razón, además que corre muy bien con wine así que menos ganas dan de portarlo   :Shocked: 

* Tip: si no conecta a la red, ir a winecfg y ponerlo en modo win98 

SAludos

Edito:  Aquí  se habla más del tema

----------

## JotaCE

efectivamente mirando el codigo fuente de ares me di cuenta que está escrito en delphiy estoy de acuerdo con que seria mas sencillo reescribir el source code a C++ para portarlo a linux

la ultima alternativa viable actual que veo es a traves de wine  :Sad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> la ultima alternativa viable actual que veo es a traves de wine 

 

Esto puede animarte, a mi me ha dado muy buenos resultados  :Laughing: 

----------

## cronwell

Hola,

hace tiempo = pase por este dilema, claro la red de Ares es una de las mas rapidas y mas variadas por la cantidad de usuarios.

definitivamente el trabajo de portar Ares a linux es una ardua labor, sobre todo si se dese mantener el mismo aspecto.

en fin, despues de mucho me canse de buscar y no quise probar con wine.

Segun yo la mejor opcion para usar la red de ares es giFT mas su plugin para Ares.

```

[I] net-p2p/gift

     Available versions:  0.11.8.1-r1 {ares fasttrack gnutella imagemagick openft vorbis}

     Installed versions:  0.11.8.1-r1(21:11:09 12/11/07)(ares fasttrack gnutella imagemagick openft vorbis)

     Homepage:            http://gift.sourceforge.net

     Description:         A OpenFT, Gnutella and FastTrack p2p network daemon

[I] net-p2p/gift-ares

     Available versions:  0.3.0-r1

     Installed versions:  0.3.0-r1(21:14:09 12/11/07)

     Homepage:            http://gift-ares.berlios.de/

     Description:         Ares Plugin for giFT

```

como se puede apreciar tiene otros plugins...

en fin, con un frontend es suficiente... yo uso Apollon, para gnome existe  net-p2p/giftoxic 

aa mi por lo menos me funciona de maravilla, rapido y encuentra de todo lo que kiero.

eso si para ares hay que agregar unos cuantos nodos al archivo ~/giFT/Ares/nodes

aca el archvo que agregue al final:

http://rapidshare.com/files/68866656/nodes.html

ojala te sirva!

salu2

----------

## JotaCE

Esto es todo un acontesimiento.... me tade varias semanas o quisas meses pero por fin logre configurar Apollon para redes Ares.....

Que buenaaa

para quien quiera saber como use este mini manual

http://peyotuxx.blogspot.com/2007/11/como-instalar-y-configurar-gift.html

Caso Cerrado!!!

----------

